# Eclipse / abhängige Projekte



## Sergeant_Pepper (19. Mrz 2009)

Hallo,

folgende Ausgangssituation:
ich habe in meinem Eclipse-Workspace ein paar Web-Projekte (JSPs und Servlets), die unabhängig voneinander sind.
Außerdem gibt es ein Projekt (WebUIHelper), dass Tag-Klassen für die anderen Projekte bereitstellt.
Das ganze soll mit Subversion (subclipse) versioniert werden.
Ich habe das (als Einsteiger) erst mal so gelöst, dass ich in ein Web-Projekt (Test-WebApp) die Java-Quellen aus WebUIHelper als "linked source" eingebunden habe (siehe Grafik). Außerdem ist "WebUIHelper" als vorausgesetztes Projekt bei "Test-WebApp" eingetragen.

Wie würdet Ihr das lösen?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (19. Mrz 2009)

Ich hab keinen Schimmer was du tun willst. Normalerweise werden Abhängigkeiten auf Projekte auch als "Dependency Project" eingebunden


----------



## Sergeant_Pepper (19. Mrz 2009)

KSG9|sebastian hat gesagt.:


> Normalerweise werden Abhängigkeiten auf Projekte auch als "Dependency Project" eingebunden


"Test-WebApp" ist ja von "WebUIHelper" abhängig (siehe kleinerer Screenshot oben). Oder meinst Du was anderes?
Jedenfalls reicht diese Abhängigkeit nicht aus, dass die Klassen in "WebUIHelper" gefunden werden, wenn "Test-WebApp" sie benötigt.


----------

